# Wasserspiel mit Solar-Pumpe



## geha (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo 

ich suche für ein kleines Japan-Wasserspiel (höhe ca 60 cm) eine Solarpumpe da das Teil
in einer entfernten Ecke vom Garten stehen soll. 

Was könnt Ihr empfehlen (sollte nicht nur ein Jahr halten) ?

Gruß Georg


----------



## Doris (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiel mit Solar-Pumpe*

Hallo Georg

Auf jeden Fall schaff dir keine Pumpe *ohne* Akkuzellen an.
Wir haben zum Testen eine gekauft die nur mit Sonnenstrahlen aber ohne Akkus läuft.
Kannst dir ja denken wie das funktoniert. 
Im Moment gar nicht 
 und wenn sich nur ein Wölkchen vor die Sonne schiebt haste auch kein Wasser mehr.​


----------



## Aquabernd (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiel mit Solar-Pumpe*

Hallo Georg,
gugst du : http://cgi.ebay.de/20-W-SOLARPUMPE-TEICHPUMPE-PUMPE-AKKUSPEICHER-AKKU-/200470668665?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Pumpen&hash=item2eacfba579
 glg bernd


----------



## geha (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiel mit Solar-Pumpe*

Danke das sieht gut aus - wusste gar nicht dass es so etwas gibt...
Nur der Preis ...
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Pumpenset + Akku von der Bucht ...
(reicht das 10W Teil für ein Bambuswasserspiel ?)

Gruß Georg

Auch hier das Zitat entfernt, weil direkte Antwort......


----------



## grundera (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiel mit Solar-Pumpe*

Hallo Georg,

ich habe eine Pumpe von esotec.de (http://www.solarversand.de/Solar-Te...902668.html?XTCsid=62er16i8vtb78b84m9ctv0egk5)

und bin sehr zufrieden. Läuft seit ein paar Jahren, Ersatzteile kein Problem. 

Auch habe ich keine Akkus denn bei einem Wetter wie diesem sitze ich nicht am Teich und brauche daher auch kein Wasserspiel. 

 Armin


----------



## geha (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiel mit Solar-Pumpe*

Hi Armin

welche Pumpe hast du und was betreibst du damit - Fontäne ? 

Danke schonmal Georg

Edit: Zitat entfernt da direkt gefragt/geantwortet wurde.....


----------



## Aquabernd (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiel mit Solar-Pumpe*

@ Georg,
wenn du am oder beim Teich sitzt und die sonne scheint reicht auch eine 10 W Pumpe mit Akkuspeicher na klar, aber die 20 W hat mehr kraft und das Wasser wird mehr bewegt nur darin liegt der sinn. ich habe eine 10 Watt ohne Akku und klemme nun immer ne Autobatterie dran damit das auch läuft wenn Wolken kommen. 
Meißtens will man nach ner gewissen zeit mehr. Also kauft man sich gleich ne Fernünftige bevor man 2 Bezahlt. Ich hab für meine ca 90 Bezahlt ohne Akku und 10 W. Das ist nur ein Tipp von mir. Ich werde mir die im nächsten Jahr wen mein Teich fertig ist auf jeden Fall holen.
glg bernd


----------



## scholzi (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiel mit Solar-Pumpe*

Hi Leute


			
				Georg schrieb:
			
		

> da das Teil
> in einer entfernten Ecke vom Garten stehen soll.


Ich glaub du kommst besser wenn du dir 50m Gummikabel kaufst...
Würde mit dir wetten, dass du mit Solar nicht glücklich wirst und dir doch irgendwann Strom hinter legst.. machs lieber gleich..


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiel mit Solar-Pumpe*

Servus Georg

Machs wie es Robert vorgerschlagen hat .... Erd/Gummikabel verlegen ..... Verteiler anschliessen .... und alle Möglichkeiten für eine regelbare Pumpe und eine eventuelle Beleuchtungen stehen Dir dann fernbedienbar offen ....

FI aber nicht vergessen 

Kostet zwar ein bisserl, aber ist sicher sein Geld wert, zumindest mir hat es damals sehr gute Dienste geleistet .....


----------



## Aquabernd (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiel mit Solar-Pumpe*

noch besser 
glg bernd


----------



## geha (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiel mit Solar-Pumpe*

Ok - Ihr habe mich überzeugt lege ein Kabel ;o)

Was haltet ihr denn von dieser Pumpe GARDENA Brunnenpumpe WP 600 ?
Sie soll mein kleines Bambuswasserspiel antreiben (es läuft das Wasser in
eine aufgeschnittene Röhre diese füllt sich und kippt um wo es sich entleert und
wieder aufstellt usw.) 

Gruß Georg


----------



## Aquabernd (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wasserspiel mit Solar-Pumpe*

Ach übrigens,
ich kann ja kein stromkabel in meinen Schrebergarten verlegen. Hab deswegen meine 12 Volt Solarpumpe  an eine 45 Ampere Autobatterie  und einem Batteriemaster angeklemmt. Die Pumpe läuft seit 10 Tagen Tag und Nacht durch 
Des weiteren hab ich heut das Schnäppchen meines Lebens geschlagen. Ein Solarpannel mit 175Wh und 24 Volt Betiebsstrom. Es ist ein Umwandler von 24 auf 12 Volt, Laderegler und 40m Solarkabel für 100€ !!
Jetzt fehlt noch eine 120 Ampere Batterie und ich hab kein Strom proplem mehr.
glg Bernd


----------

